

Ask HN: Where do you get your stock images? - brd

The best site I've found so far is http://123rf.com/<p>It seems to have a good selection and its significantly cheaper than other sites I've checked. Anyone have other suggestions?
======
moonsoonmenu
If you're gonna go down the free route...I've always wondered about Flickr's
API...it depends for what purposes though and does stem close to legal issues,
but its still powerful.

